# South Bend Accessories & Attachments Catalog- Part I & Part II



## HMF (Sep 27, 2010)

Here is an old South Bend Attachments & Accessories Catalog that I scanned in. It describes the accessories and attachments that South Bend offered for its machines. I am not sure of the vintage, but it is old. Because of the limits on file attachments, and the number of pages, I am attaching it in two parts.

Hope it is useful.

Best,

Nelson



PART I- Covers 1-4, Pages 3-16:


----------



## HMF (Sep 27, 2010)

Part II of the Accessories & Attachments Catalog- Pages 17-34



















View attachment 101380


----------



## cledry (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for this. I combined it into a high quality pdf, but it is probably too large a file for the list. A little over 5 MB.

Jim


----------

